# Cub model 2518 drive belt problem



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

My 2518 Cub Cadet Series 2500 lawn tractor with a 48 in mower has started to eat drive belts. I have checked everything I can think of. The bearings are all OK and the swing arm that relaxes the belt for changing works OK. I cannot find a way to tighten or loosen the drive belt, and I am not sure what the proper tension is or how to check it. When I install a new belt, it works for a while and then throws the belt I assume after it has stretched somewhat, off the front pulleys and I know when it happens as it starts to smoke. By then, its too late and its off to the store for another expensive belt. What is the proper tension for this belt, and how do I adjust it? I'm a new guy on the forum starting today. I am 79 years old, still don't know everything I should have learned by this time, and hoping for somebody smarter than me to help me out..................Thanks in advance guys for your kind attention and help..........Catch, in the mountains of western N.C.:dazed:


----------



## cajunbred (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a 2186 and I have the same problem I have found that if I pull the PTO at low RPM it helps but I still have the belt come off From time to time also cub cadet OME belt works better than aftermarket belts but from time to time it still happens if you find a permanent solution please let us know. Thanks


----------

